# HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/RT 7 Lite für das optimale Bench OS



## speddy411 (3. Juni 2010)

*HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/RT 7 Lite für das optimale Bench OS*

****wird erweitert...Letztes Update 13.9.10***
*To do:

- Win7 Bilder einfügen
- 7Custmoizer Vorlage hochladen
- Batchdatei erklären
- Batchdatei erstellen/hochladen
- Grammatik/Rechtschreibung verbessern
- Links einfügen (Batch erstellen)
- Link einfügen (7Customizer)

​* 

HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/7Customizer für das optimale Bench OS
*


Sicher kennt der ein oder andere Bencher folgende Situation. Jedes mal wenn ich XP oder Vista neu aufsetzen muss, nur um mal ein schnellen 01er Run oder Superpi durchziehen will, muss ich mich erst mit der Installation, dem Einstellen, Optimieren usw. rumschlagen.

Genau für solche Zwecke gibt es "Nlite" bzw. "Vlite".
Nlite/Vlite bietet euch die Möglichkeit eure XP/Server 2003/Server 2008/Vista Installation von unnötigen Ballast zu befreien und die Installation zu automatisieren.

Da es schon genug Nlite/Vlite Tutorials gibt möchte ich nicht nochmal explizit auf alle Möglichkeiten eingehen, sondern mich nur den Einstellungen und Tweaks widmen die für ein optimales Bench-OS nötig sind.

Im folgenden findet ihr eine Auflistung der Dinge die ihr für das "liten" (das entfernen von unnötigem Zeugs) benötigt, sowie den Links die euch zu den einzelnen HowTo´s führen.




*Benötigte Tools/Programme:

*

Nlite (XP/Server03)
Vlite (Vista/Server08)
RT7Lite für 32Bit Systeme
RT7Lite für 64Bit Systeme
Virtualbox
Windows Automated Installation Kit (nur für Vlite)


*Presets (Vorlagen):

*

[URL="http://www.file-upload.net/download-2844747/Desktop.rar.html"]XP Lite/Server 03 Lite
[/URL]
Vista Lite/Server 08 Lite
 


Die folgenden Links führen euch zu den einzelnen HowTo´s.

Klick mich wenn du ein Bench XP/Server03 erstellen möchtest

Klick mich wenn du ein Bench Vista/Server08 erstellen möchtest

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/2009454/Klick mich wenn du ein Bench Windows 7 erstellen möchtest

Klick mich wenn du wissen willst wie du dein Bench OS mit Virtualbox testen kannst
​ 






//INFO//

Rechtschreibfehler, Grammatikfehler usw. bitte nicht in diesem Thread   posten sondern mir per PN. 
oem.jpg ist ein   Bild von win-lite.de, alle restlichen Bilder sind von mir erstellt.
Dieser Thread kann verlinkt werden, jedoch nehme ich für Links auf   anderen Seiten keine Verantwortung.​


----------



## speddy411 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Unbeaufsichtigte XP/Vista/03/08 Installation anpassen*

Vorbereitungen (Nlite):



Installiert  Nlite und entpackt euer XP/Server03 Image in einen  beliebigen Ordner bzw. zieht alle Dateien der XP/Server03 DVD in einen  beliebigen Ordner.​ 



HowTo (Nlite):


Wie  gesagt möchte ich nicht nochmal auf die genaue Vorgehensweise beim  "liten" eingehen, deswegen zeige ich nur die nötigsten Schritte.





*Schritt 1:*

Zu Anfang müsst Ihr Nlite mitteilen wo sich eure XP/Server03  Dateien befinden.
Dafür klickt Ihr einfach auf "Suchen" und wählt den Ordner des  entpackten Images bzw. der kopierten Dateien von der DVD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 2:*

Wenn Ihr nun weiter klickt dann seht Ihr die "Vorlagen" die Ihr  laden könnt.
Das sind nichts anderes als Textdateien die eure Modifikationen  speichern. 

Möglichkeit 1 zeigt euch wie Ihr ein OS nach meiner Vorlage erstellt, Möglichkeit 2 zeigt euch wie Ihr euer eigenes Bench-OS erstellt.


*Möglichkeit 1:*

Wenn Ihr euch dafür entscheidet ein OS nach meiner Vorlage zu erstellen dann ladet einfach die Datei "XP Lite.rar" aus dem Anhang und kopiert und entpackt es in den Ordner "%euer Nlite Verzeichnis%\Presets\".
Falls Ihr ein Server03 Bench OS erstellen wollt müsst Ihr die Datei "Server 03.rar" laden und einfügen.

Dann müsst Ihr noch Nlite neu starten, unter Vorlagen "XP Lite" bzw. "Server 03 Lite" laden und solange weiter klicken bis ihr zum Fenster "Unbeaufsichtigte Installation" kommt.

Bis auf den Lizenzschlüssel ist alles schon eingestellt und Ihr müsst nur noch euren Key eingeben und das Image erstellen bzw. euer System auf einen Rohling brennen.

Springt dafür einfach zu Schritt 8.


*Möglichkeit 2:*


 Der nächste Screen befasst sich nun mit der Hauptaufgabe von Nlite, dem  entfernen von Komponenten und diversen anderen Möglichkeiten.

Da wir dieses XP/Server03 nicht als 24/7 System nutzen wollen, sondern  als Bench-OS müssen wir nichts integrieren.

Eine Ausnahme stellt ein XP ohne jegliches Servicepack oder nur mit SP1  dar. Ich empfehle ein XP mit SP2 zu "liten".

Wir klicken also alle restlichen Möglichkeiten an um Komponenten zu  entfernen, das Setup zu verändern, zu automatisieren und zu tweaken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 3:*

Das nächste Fenster das nun auftaucht fragt euch welche  Komponenten Ihr unbedingt behalten wollt.
Nlite wird nun eure Möglichkeiten soweit einschränken das Ihr alles was Ihr in diesem Fenster anklickt auf keinen Fall aus der Installation  entfernen könnt.

Da dies aber wie gesagt ein Bench-OS werden soll klickt Ihr NICHTS  an und klickt auf ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 4:*

Habt ihr auf "ok" geklickt steht euch nun die Auswahl was Ihr  alles entfernen wollt.
Hier hat man nur die Möglichkeit zu testen.
Entfernt Ihr zuviel kann es passieren das ihr BSOD, Installstops usw. erhaltet.




*Schritt 5:*

"Unbeaufsichtigte Installation" befasst sich mit den Einstellungen die normalerweise während bzw. nach der Installation getätigt werden müssen.

Hier solltet Ihr alle Felder ausfüllen damit die Installation komplett ohne jegliche Eingabe durchlaufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 6:*

Der nächste Schritt nennt sich Optionen und hier gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten eure Installation zu verändern, die aber für uns unwichtig sind.

*ACHTUNG: *Wen Ihr hier falsche Einstellungen tätigt zerstört Ihr unter Umständen eure Installation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 7:*

Der nächste Abschnitt nennt sich Tweaks und behandelt zwei Kategorien, "Allgemein" sowie "Dienste".

Unter Allgemein lassen sich persönliche Einstellungen vornehmen, die jeder selber vornehmen sollte.

Unter Dienste könnt Ihr Dienste deaktivieren bzw. deren Status ändern, jedoch empfehle ich diesen Bereich nicht anzufassen, da es sonst bei der Installation zu Problemen kommen kann. Zudem kann man das später auch noch erledigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 8:*

Wenn Ihr nun auf weiter klickt bejaht ihr noch folgende Frage und Nlite  beginnt mit der "Entschlakungskur".

Danach habt Ihr die Möglichkeit ein Image von eurem "geliteten" System  zu erstellen und noch weiter zu verändern (Siehe Schritt 9) oder das System gleich auf ein Rohling zu brennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*WICHTIG:*

Wenn Ihr eine meiner Vorlagen verwendet könnt ihr das System (wenn Ihr nichts weiter verändern wollt (Siehe Schritt 9))  auf CD brennen, da ich es ausgiebig auf Funktion getestet habe.

Die Vorlagen wurden von mir auf folgende Benchmarks sowie Tools getestet und funktionieren damit ohne Probleme:



3D Mark 01,03,05,06
AM3
Maxxmem
CPU-Z
SuperPI
Pifast
Wprime



RivaTuner
Afterburner
GPU-Z
 


*ABER:*

Wenn Ihr euer eigenes System zusammengebastelt habt, empfehle ich  euch UNBEDINGT ein Image zu erstellen und es mit Virtualbox zu testen.

Im ersten Post findet Ihr ein Link zum HowTo für Virtualbox.



*Schritt 9:*

Zusätzlich gibt es noch weitere Tweaks wie "RunOnce" und die "$OEM$ Methode" die ich hier noch erklären möchte.



* $OEM$ Methode:*

Die $OEM$ Methode beschreibt eine Möglichkeit während der Installation Dateien automatisch von der CD in einen bestimmten Ordner kopieren zu lassen.

Beim Benchen kann es nützlich sein CPU-Z, SuperPi usw. automatisch kopieren zu lassen.

Dafür müsst Ihr in eurem Image einfach nur einen Ordner namens "$OEM$" anlegen.

Dann folgen noch weitere Ordner die Ihr anlegen müsst um dem Setup mitzuteilen wohin die Dateien kopiert werden sollen.

Im folgenden Beispiel wird die Datei "Text.txt" von der CD in den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" kopiert.

Die Ordnerstruktur muss dafür wie folgt aussehen:

"%eure XP CD%\$OEM$\$DOCS$\DEFAULT USER\Eigene Dateien\Text.txt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich kann man die Dateien auch an andere Orte kopieren lassen.
Dafür muss jedoch die Ordnerstruktur geändert bzw. andere Ordner angelegt werden.

Wie diese aussehen zeigt folgendes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*RunOnce:*

Unter RunOnce kann man Befehle einfügen die beim ersten Systemstart sofort ausgeführt werden.

Wenn ich z.B. XP für 2D benutze brauche ich keinerlei Dienste und starte XP immer im Diagnosemodus, Diagnosesystemstart genannt.

Diesen kann man aktivieren indem man unter Start -> Ausführen folgenden Befehl eingibt.

"msconfig"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RunOnce findet man bei Nlite unter "Unbeaufsichtigte Installation" unter "Run Once".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Ziel erreicht...die letzten Schritte:*


Wenn euch unterwegs keine Fehler passiert sind habt ihr nun ein Bench OS erstellt das gerade mal *350mb groß ist, mit 12 Prozessen startet und keinerlei Müll mehr an Board hat. 
Natürlich lässt sich noch mehr entfernen und die Installation weiter verkleinern, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das die Installation dann nicht auf jedem System problemlos durchläuft.

Wer also noch mehr entfernen will kann dies natürlich tun, sollte sich aber im klaren sein das die Chance steigt ein instabiles Setup zu basteln umso mehr entfernt wird.




*(Un)endliche Möglichkeiten:*

Auch wenn man mit Nlite fast unendlich viele Möglichkeiten hat habe ich bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden um folgende Einstellungen automatisch vorzunehmen:



Pagefile auf 0
Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop ablegen
Für optimale Leistung anpassen
Wer dafür eine Lösung hat soll sie mir bitte per PN zukommen lassen.






//INFO//

 Rechtschreibfehler, Grammatikfehler usw. bitte nicht in diesem Thread posten sondern mir per PN. 
oem.jpg ist ein Bild von win-lite.de, alle restlichen Bilder sind von mir erstellt.
 Dieser Thread kann verlinkt werden, jedoch nehme ich für Links auf anderen Seiten keine Verantwortung.​


----------



## speddy411 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Unbeaufsichtigte XP/Vista/03/08 Installation anpassen*

Vorbereitungen  (Vlite):

Installiert Vlite und das WAIK (Windows Automated Installation Kit)




HowTo (Vlite):


Wie   gesagt möchte ich nicht nochmal auf die genaue Vorgehensweise beim   "liten" eingehen, deswegen zeige ich nur die nötigsten Schritte.
 




*Schritt 1:

*Zu Anfang  müsst Ihr Nlite mitteilen wo sich eure Vista/Server 08  Dateien befinden.
Dafür klickt Ihr einfach auf "Suchen" und wählt den Ordner des   entpackten Images bzw. der kopierten Dateien von der DVD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt  2:

*Wenn Ihr nun weiter klickt werdet Ihr gefragt was ihr unbedingt behalten wollt. Vlite wird daraufhin diese Funktion nicht zum löschen freigeben. Ist das erledigt seht Ihr nun den Reiter "Funktionen".
Hier legt ihr fest was an eurem Setup alles verändert werden soll.

Oben links seht ihr den Reiter "Vorlagen". Dort könnt ihr sogenannte "Vorlagen" laden, welche euch die Modifikation abnehmen.

Wer also ein fertiges Vista/Server 08 erstellen will, ohne selber Hand anlegen zu müssen, lädt sich die Datei "Vista Lite/Server 08 Lite" aus dem ersten Post und entpackt sie in folgenden Ordner:

"%euer Vlite Verzeichnis%\presets\"

Dann geht es weiter mit Möglichkeit 1.
Diejenigen die ihr eigenes OS erstellen wollen springen zu Möglichkeit 2.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Möglichkeit 1:*

 Habt ihr die Vorlagen eingefügt, müsst ihr nun Vlite noch neu starten und unter Vorlagen "Vista Lite" laden und solange weiter klicken bis ihr zum Fenster  "Unbeaufsichtigte Installation" kommt.

Bis auf den Lizenzschlüssel ist alles schon eingestellt und Ihr müsst  nur noch euren Key eingeben und das Image erstellen bzw. euer System auf  einen Rohling brennen.

Springt dafür einfach zu Schritt 7.


*Möglichkeit  2:

*
 Der nächste Screen befasst sich nun mit der  Hauptaufgabe von Vlite, dem  entfernen von Komponenten und diversen  anderen Möglichkeiten.

Da wir dieses OS nicht als 24/7 System nutzen wollen, sondern   als Bench-OS müssen wir nichts integrieren.

Eine Ausnahme stellt ein OS ohne jegliches Servicepack   dar.

Wir klicken also alle restlichen Möglichkeiten an um Komponenten zu   entfernen, das Setup zu verändern, zu automatisieren und zu tweaken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt  3:

*Das nächste Fenster nennt sich "Komponenten" und gibt euch die Möglichkeit Komponenten zu entfernen.

Seid hier vorsichtig mit der Auswahl und löscht nicht zuviel, da sonst das System später entweder gar nicht mehr startet oder nur instabil läuft.



*Schritt  4:

*Habt Ihr die Komponenten entfernt geht es weiter zu den "Tweaks".
 Hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit Einstellungen zur "Sicherheit", dem "System", dem "Explorer", dem "IE" zu verändern sowie Dienste zu deaktivieren.
Das deaktivieren von Diensten erledige ich immer beim ersten Systemstart, indem ich den Diagnosesystemstart aktiviere.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 5:

*Der letzte Schritt ist die "Unbeaufsichtigte Installation".
Um zu garantieren das die Installation komplett ohne jegliche Eingabe vonstatten geht, solltet Ihr hier alles ausfüllen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Schritt 6:

*Ist das erledigt klickt ihr auf weiter und Vlite fängt an euer Setup zu bearbeiten.



*Schritt  7:
* 
Der letzte Schritt behandelt das Brennen der Installation bzw. dem erstellen eines Abbilds.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*WICHTIG:

*Wenn Ihr eine meiner Vorlagen verwendet könnt ihr das System  auf CD brennen, da  ich es ausgiebig auf Funktion getestet habe.

Die Vorlagen wurden von mir auf folgende Benchmarks sowie Tools getestet  und funktionieren damit ohne Probleme:



3D Mark  01,03,05,06
AM3
Maxxmem
CPU-Z
SuperPI
Pifast
Wprime



RivaTuner
Afterburner
GPU-Z
 


*ABER:

*Wenn Ihr euer  eigenes System zusammengebastelt habt, empfehle ich  euch UNBEDINGT ein  Image zu erstellen und es mit Virtualbox zu testen.

Im ersten Post findet Ihr ein Link zum HowTo für Virtualbox.





*Ziel erreicht...die letzten Schritte:

*
Wenn euch unterwegs keine Fehler  passiert sind habt ihr nun ein schlankes Bench OS erstellt, welches euch beim Benchen zum einen Nerven und Zeit spart.  
Natürlich lässt sich noch mehr entfernen und die Installation weiter  verkleinern, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das die Installation dann nicht  auf jedem System problemlos durchläuft.

Wer also noch mehr entfernen will kann dies natürlich tun, sollte sich  aber im klaren sein das die Chance steigt ein instabiles Setup zu  basteln umso mehr entfernt wird.





//INFO//

 Rechtschreibfehler, Grammatikfehler usw. bitte nicht in diesem Thread  posten sondern mir per PN. 
oem.jpg ist ein  Bild von win-lite.de, alle restlichen Bilder sind von mir erstellt.
 Dieser Thread kann verlinkt werden, jedoch nehme ich für Links auf  anderen Seiten keine Verantwortung.​


----------



## speddy411 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Unbeaufsichtigte XP/Vista/03/08 Installation anpassen*

HowTo Virtualbox*

*

Virtualbox ist ein recht nützliches Werkzeug wenn es darum geht einen PC zu simulieren.


Grob gesagt kann man mit Virtualbox ein Windows auf seinem Windows installieren und es testen.

Dabei wird ein sehr geringer Teil der Grafikkarte und meist 1 Kern (mehr kann ich nicht empfehlen) der CPU genutzt.



*Allgemeine Einstellungen:

*Nachdem Ihr Virtualbox installiert habt klickt ihr auf Neu und startet somit den Assistenten.

1. Ihr werdet gefragt wie groß der RAM des virtuellen Systems sein soll.
Ich wähle für XP immer ca. 500Mb und für Vista ca. 1Gb.

2. Als nächstes müsst ihr die Größe der Festplatte angeben.
Ich wähle immer 10GB und wähle "Medium fester Größe" um die Festplatte nicht unnötig wachsen zu lassen.

3. Die Festplatte wird dann erstellt. Sobald dies geschehen ist seid Ihr fertig mit den Grundeinstellungen.

4. Indem Ihr auf "Ändern" klickt könnt Ihr noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen wie z.B. Audio, Netzwerk usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Installieren von Windows:

*1. Wenn Ihr jetzt auf Starten klickt solltet Ihr sofort das Virtualbox Logo sehen.

2. Wenn Ihr nun auf "Geräte" klickt könnt Ihr über "CD/DVD-Abbilder" euer Image einbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





3. Nun müsst Ihr die virtuelle Maschine neu starten und per F12 und C von der CD bzw. dem Image booten.

Wenn euch bis zu diesem Punkt kein Fehler unterlaufen ist sollte Windows nun wie gewohnt die Installation starten.

Wenn Windows installiert ist solltet Ihr nach einiger Zeit ein virtuelles Windows installiert haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







//INFO//

 Rechtschreibfehler, Grammatikfehler usw. bitte nicht in diesem Thread   posten sondern mir per PN. 
oem.jpg ist ein   Bild von win-lite.de, alle restlichen Bilder sind von mir erstellt.
 Dieser Thread kann verlinkt werden, jedoch nehme ich für Links auf   anderen Seiten keine Verantwortung.​


----------



## speddy411 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

***under construction***


Vorbereitungen (RT7Lite):


 Installiert die entsprechende Version von RT7Lite. Legt euch auch alle Updatepacks usw. bereit falls ihr diese integrieren wollt.​ 


HowTo (RT7Lite):

​​


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Super How-To!  - ich habs jetzt nur überflogen^^

Ich habe mir auch schon mal ein XP mit nlite erstellt, welches nach der Installation grade mal 60MB Ram benötigt hat


----------



## speddy411 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Danke, das hört man gerne.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Cool  Endlich eine Anleitung für ein Vista BenchOS. Muss ich selbst auch mal ausprobieren. 

Sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Nachtelf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Funktioniert das auch mit Win 7 64bit


----------



## speddy411 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Vlite funktioniert teilweise auch mit Win7, jedoch gibts für Win7 auch eigene Programme wie 7Customizer. Allerdings habe ich damit bisher auch nur etwas rumgespielt und mich noch nicht ausführlich befasst.


----------



## Nachtelf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Ok, werd ich mir über's WE vielleicht mal ansehen.
Danke


----------



## Alriin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Super Arbeit!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Super HowTo, kannst du noch Windows 7 mit einbringen, das wär echt super von dir.


----------



## speddy411 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Danke. 

Ich werde mir 7Customizer die Tage mal angucken und versuchen das einzubringen. Nur zur Zeit stecke ich mehr im Schulstress.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Werde es diese We mal testen und mich damit versuchen ob ein Gutes/Funktionierendes Win764 raus kommt.


----------



## anselm (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Zum benchen hatten wir uns vor längerer Zeit auch mal Bench OS angelegt.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatten wir das Betriebssystem noch mal überarbeitet.
Jetzt ist das nur noch 180 MB groß und verbraucht unter 50 MB Speicher. 
Das ist für alte Systeme echt praktisch.


----------



## speddy411 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Wenn man ein sys für 2D anlegt kann man echt fast alles rausschmeißen bzw. entfernen. Nur läuft es dann meist nicht mehr mit neueren Systemen und 3D Marks.


----------



## anselm (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Haben wir auch gemacht. 
Für Systeme mit wenig Ram ist soetwas echt praktisch.
z.B: Für s370 mit SDRAM


----------



## speddy411 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

 Genau dafür hab ich auch mein spezielles 2D System. 168mb groß.


----------



## anselm (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Mist unseres hat "noch" 180 MB.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Also ich hab einmal ein 3d XP mit 105 mb größe und ein server 2003 super pi edition mit 130 mb und geschrinkte windows 7 32- und 64-bit. sind nur 1,25 bzw. 1,75 gb groß. aber die hab ich noch nicht getestet. und ein vista 32 bit mit 800 mb. angeblich gut für PCMark05, muss ich noch testen...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## speddy411 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Das Problem dabei ist das die dann nicht auf jedem System funktionieren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Ich weiss nicht wie ich dir danken kann 
Vielen Dank und ein großes Lob für dieses Super HowTo 

LG Marvin


----------



## speddy411 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Danke 

Das hört man doch gerne. 

Mit Windows 7 bin ich bisher am testen welche Dienste und Tweaks man deaktivieren bzw. aktivieren kann, sodass alle Benchmarks noch über die Bühne laufen.

Wird aber noch etwas dauern....


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Jop macht nix brauch eh erstmal nur XP aber später vllt ja auch Windows7


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Das hört man doch gerne.
> 
> ...



Was lange dauert wird am ende gut. Ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Haste win7 schon fertig!?


----------



## speddy411 (2. August 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite für das optimale Bench OS*

Mit 7Customizer gibts noch ein paar Probleme bezüglich der Tweaks. Falls es nicht klappt werde ich das Tut. mit WinIntegrator machen.


----------



## Mega Rage (11. September 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/7Customizer für das optimale Bench OS*

Wenn ich mein WinXp abspecke mit dem Nlite, dann bekomm ich am Ende nur Ordner. 
Wie kann ich die in eine funktionsfähige Iso verwandeln oder wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr mit dem fertig seid?

Ich blick das Ding hinten und vorne nicht .


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/7Customizer für das optimale Bench OS*

Guck mal unter Schritt 8 bei nlite(2. Post) dort wählt man dann image/iso aus


----------



## speddy411 (11. September 2010)

*AW: HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/7Customizer für das optimale Bench OS*

Genau. Du hast die Wahl entweder gleich nach dem liten ein Image (ISO) zu erstellen oder die Iso danach noch zu erstellen. 

Das machst du indem du (wie Lippokratis schon gesagt hat) unter Schritt 8 mit "bootfähiges Image erstellen".

Wenn du sonst noch Fragen hast kannst du die hier gerne stellen.


----------

